# Correcting Show Results



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone ever had show results reported incorrectly for their dog? I don't know how common this is or how big of a deal it is to get it corrected. I don't generally look at results of shows I attend if my dog didn't win, so I have no idea how much this happens.

Our judge apparently wrote down the wrong number for WD/BOW on Sunday and put another dog (who is coincidentally owned by someone I know - thank goodness) down as the winner instead. Our superintendent wasn't helpful at all (she actually said "ma'am, your dog didn't win" . I told her I was there, saw him win and have all the ribbons and a photo on the way) She said my only recourse is to contact the AKC. (I already sent them an email.) 

Is this going to be a huge issue? I imagine it happens from time to time but she made it sound like I'm going to be battling the AKC for some time to get it corrected. Not sure if she just hadn't had her morning coffee (since she was being very unpleasant) or if she was telling the truth.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is really annoying! I suspect that you want to get this cleared up ASAP because otherwise you'll think Jack is finished and the AKC will think he's one point shy from a CH. It's also fresh in the judge, steward, and club's minds hopefully!

Was the dog marked as RWD the one that was accidentally recorded as WD? I hope that you can clear this up with the AKC, but I wonder how they'll get their proof. I imagine that task will lie with you. Ick.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

No. The judge switched the 3rd place Open Dog and Jack. RWD was recorded correctly (2nd place Open Dog). This is probably the only show in existence where I knew all the dogs entered and all their owners and handlers, so I'm sure it will get resolved one way or another. 

I just talked to a friend of mine and she had this issue once with a junior showmanship win for one of her kids. The AKC basically said that if you don't have the win photo then you're SOL. Luckily we took the win photo! I wonder if they just look at the photo to check the armband or if they send it to the judge for confirmation? Our handler showed a lot of dogs to him that day in several breeds, so I'm pretty sure he'd at least recognize him in the photo and recall that was who won. Plus it was 2 days ago...hopefully his memory isn't that bad! LOL


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just received an email back from the AKC. They said they haven't processed those results yet so it will be another 2.5-3 weeks before they can help. Arg. I'm hoping that the win photo will convince the superintendent of who actually won!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The handler who used to show my dogs always insisted on a win photo for that reason.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The photographer also ID's you by your armband.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> The photographer also ID's you by your armband.


Right. I don't recall there being an armband issue so hopefully it was correct in the photo since they had just walked out of the ring.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh duh. I just looked at my photos from Sunday and he was wearing the correct armband! Yay! Now I just need the photo!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok. I have the photo now from the photographer (who is awesome, btw). I emailed it to the AKC so I guess we'll go from there. I called the superintendent back again to ask if they wanted me to email it to them, but the gentleman who answered said it was out of their hands. He was very nice though and said "if you have the ribbons and the photo you'll be fine." So that made me feel better. 

On a side note, I'm very happy with the photo! Here it is:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Someone told me once, to always make sure and check the book before you leave the show. By the way..nice win pics!!! He is maturing so nicely!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope you get it resolved. He's gorgeous!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Someone told me once, to always make sure and check the book before you leave the show. By the way..nice win pics!!! He is maturing so nicely!


Someone told me that too....TODAY! Lesson learned. Always check the book and always get a win photo!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, I hope it get's solved soon! Your boy is really very, very handsome!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how it goes. What a pain!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The AKC emailed me back after receiving the photo. Once they begin processing the results they will use the photo to "assist them with reconciling the event." I'm glad I'm on this early though, they appear to have flagged it already. 

I have to say....I'm surprised the AKC has been so responsive so quickly on this. 2 e-mails back from them in less than a 24 hour period is pretty impressive.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I had this happen to Oz- actually at Rio Hondo- he went Winner's Dog on Saturday and the judge switched him with another dog. My breeder called the judge, and the judge fixed it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's good to know! My first conversation with the superintendent made it seem like it was going to be a huge deal to fix. But it seems like it happens more than I thought. I don't think anyone would want to take a point or points that don't belong to them, so I imagine that most of the time it gets fixed relatively easily.

On a side note, is Ozzie going to the Ventura shows? I'm so wondering if it'll be majors since a lot of shows that usually are haven't been this year.

ETA: I just looked at the results from Rio Hondo and saw that Ozzie was switched with Jack! I had no idea! Too funny.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I just got a letter form AKC taking away a 2nd place, placement because I apparently did not go back in for RWB though I was in that class and have several witnesses to back me up. I will not pursue it as it really dose not impact me at all as the RWB went to a different dog anyway. 

But yes mistakes happen all the time and that mistake can impact when the dog is finished


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> That's good to know! My first conversation with the superintendent made it seem like it was going to be a huge deal to fix. But it seems like it happens more than I thought. I don't think anyone would want to take a point or points that don't belong to them, so I imagine that most of the time it gets fixed relatively easily.
> 
> On a side note, is Ozzie going to the Ventura shows? I'm so wondering if it'll be majors since a lot of shows that usually are haven't been this year.
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the results from Rio Hondo and saw that Ozzie was switched with Jack! I had no idea! Too funny.


Oz isn't going to Ventura, but I think Laurie is-- I flew Ozzie home after Mission broke and they didn't build majors at Shasta, etc. We have majors here in the Midwest all summer, so it seemed to make more sense to have him home and showing locally. If he doesn't pick up the majors he needs this summer, we will come back out for Norcal. 

OMG- super funny about Oz and Jack : )


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

It does sometimes happen as judges are human and make mistakes. Whenever you win, ALWAYS get a photo and also check the super's table before you leave to make sure the results are correct. Much easier to get something corrected when the judge is still on the grounds.

The judge also has a record of their results for the day and the AKC will check with them to see who was awarded WD. However, as long as you have a photo and ribbons, it will ultimately get sorted out.

The super has nothing to do with this. They can ONLY report what is on the sheets and do not have the authority to change information on the judges sheets.

Jennifer


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I realized that a few days ago. The original woman I spoke to at the superintendent made it sound like no matter what happened it couldn't be changed. I think she meant that THEY couldn't change it, not that it couldn't ever be fixed. And I really wouldn't want them to anyway, I mean why should they take my word over the judge's book? I was put in touch with the proper person at the AKC and she emailed me and said it should be fine when they process the event this week since I already sent her the photo. 

But seriously. Lesson learned about checking the book and ALWAYS getting a photo.


----------

